# OpenRC vs SystemD

## ensarman

Hola gente de gentoo XD estoy viendo algunas cosas entre ambos sistemas,  SystemD es bien rapido pero no es tan practico como el clasico OpenRC

buen en si es eso que sistema es el que usan... y si desean, que sería lo mejor, fundamenten su respuesta

----------

## gringo

bueno pues uso los 2 a diario y me da lo mismo cual usar ya, son muy parecidos en un manejo "cotidiano". 

Cada uno tiene sus ventajas y desventajas como todo en la vida, algunos puntos que creo que son importantes :

- systemd realmente es un monstruo que no es solo un init sino que hace mucho mas. Esto puede ser una bondad o un problema pero desde luego va en contra de la filosofia " una herramienta, una finalidad".

- los desarolladores de gnome han optado por incluir systemd como parte de su gnomeOS ( como se le suele llamar). Esto quiere decir que es, y será cada vez mas, complicado usar gnome sin systemd. Tanto es asi que en gentoo no puedes instalar gnome de manera oficial sin systemd y mucho me temo que esta va a ser la tendencia en la mayoria de las distros dado el nulo interés y soporte por parte de gnome de dar soporte a otros.

- systemd es mas rápido que openrc : si bien es cierto que systemd apuesta por la ejecución en paralelo, yo ne he notado la enorme diferencia de la que algunos hablan. Creo que depende mas del hardware, quiero decir, si tienes una ssd no vas a notar gran diferencia en la carga entre openrc y systemd. En disco rotacionales clásicos es indudablemente mas rápido y dispone de varias optimizaciones extra ( readahead) para que lo sea aún mas. 

- systemd es bastante mas complejo que openrc, al menos para entender como funciona de una manera rápida. Mirando sin mas los archivos que instala y donde los instala es un caos absoluto en mi opinión. Supongo que es por la implementación, en systemd todo es un servicio por ejemplo. Y cuando digo todo, es todo. Además systemd es a día de hoy bastante tonto en lo que a redes se refiere lo que no dice mucho a su favor siendo fundamentalmente un init.  

- systemd usa tecnologías como servicios de activación por sockets. Esto va a ser importante en un futuro cercano, tan solo hay que ver la propuesta de kdbus. 

- openrc es simple y sencillo. Es fácil en su manejo, es fácil entender como funciona, es fácil crear un script de arranque, es realmente fácil de entender a todos los niveles con un mínimo de esfuerzo.

- openrc pretende ser portable, es decir, puede funcionar sin mucho drama en bsd e incluso en hurd por lo que he leído.

- openrc es estable y lleva mas tiempo en desarollo. Esto es indudable e incuestionable, además usa herramientas ya existentes en vez de reinventarlo todo. Francamente no entiendo como puede haber gente que use systemd en servidores a día de hoy ni entiendo la absurda discusión que tienen en debian ahora mismo sobre que init usar en su siguiente versión.

y alguna cosilla mas que seguro me estoy olvidando.

Para un usuario normal es realmente fácil poner a andar cualquier de los 2, son fáciles de instalar, en ambos es muy añadir/ quitar servicios, en ambos es fácil parar / lanzar servicios, etc. 

Así que yo diría que antes de sacar conclusiones y dejarse llevar por todo el ruido que hay alrededor de systemd lo mejor es probar ambos y comparar. Es lo bueno que tiene esto : que tienes opciones para elegir.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

de hehco etuve probando con una corei5 ambos y realmente vi que SystemD es mar rapido pero en cuant a manejo mas facil me parece el openRC

lo de la rapidez de inicio no me molesta mucho, es en fin, algo de 5  segudos mas y eso no es la gran cosa. en el apagoado si se ve mucha diferencia, con SystemD es casi imediato. pero con OpenRC se demora deteniendo todos los servicios. 

pero la facilidad de openRC es inegable...

----------

## ek balam

systemd... usando gnome no me queda de otra   :Confused:  ... se pierde libertad de elección, eso es lo que no me gusta de systemd y gnome últimamente.

----------

## ensarman

pero si usas KDE creo que no habria problema, verdad? 

imagion que systemD algun dia será mas simple o habrán forks que lo hagan mas simple ya que la distribucion de sus archivos es terrible.

la complejidad de systemD es su peor punto en contra, en cuanto a OpenRC su simplicidad es mayor punto a favor

----------

## ek balam

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> pero si usas KDE creo que no habria problema, verdad? 
> 
> imagion que systemD algun dia será mas simple o habrán forks que lo hagan mas simple ya que la distribucion de sus archivos es terrible.
> 
> la complejidad de systemD es su peor punto en contra, en cuanto a OpenRC su simplicidad es mayor punto a favor

 

En ese caso el problema sería KDE, por que nunca me a gustado del todo. Pero es cierto, hasta donde se, que no requiere systemd...

----------

## ensarman

como no uso Gnome hace mucho, me viene la duda, que es lo que gnome requiere de SystemD?

----------

## ek balam

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> como no uso Gnome hace mucho, me viene la duda, que es lo que gnome requiere de SystemD?

 

Me puse a ver el tema... al parecer no es estrictamente dependiente de systemd, pero gnome espera que el sistema de inicio en el que corre tenga ciertas características técnicas... que por el momento solo posee systemd. Y al ver que esta es una tendencia en aumento la gente de las distros prefiere hacerlos dependientes (systemd y gnome).

https://blogs.gnome.org/ovitters/2013/09/25/gnome-and-logindsystemd-thoughts/

----------

## natrix

Si permiten una opinión n00b; el problema de la elección de usar systemd no necesariamente está limitado al momento de usar gnome: soy usuario de KDE y uso systemd (algunas de mis hilos en el foro me delatan), la causa de mi elección es que tengo algunos programas que pertenecen al árbol de gnome, cuando salió la nueva versión de gnome me saltó el conflicto udev-systemd y así fue como enteré de este dilema. Y el planteo fue simple, si quería conservar mis programas de gnome “por el camino habitual” tenía que hacer la migración.

Como mi PC tiene un uso local accedí a la migración y sin hacer demasiadas averiguaciones (un comportamiento muy cómodo de mi parte). El problema es un poco más serio pues no solo se limita al gnome mismo sino a todo su árbol.

Sería muy interesante saber cómo se puede usar gnome sin systemd por si alguien quiere abrir un hilo instructivo. Yo no sé cómo…

----------

## pelelademadera

lo mismo por aca, udev y systemd se me cruzaron, lei un poco y despues de varios, varios intentos fallidos, quedo systemd en mi pc, de todas maneras tengo ambos, uso kde desde siempre, y no tengo drama de iniciar con uno u otro desde grub, quitando el comando init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd del kernel...

----------

## gringo

gnome-shell y gnome-settings-daemon tiene una USE openrc-force ( que está masked creo) por si alguien quiere probar.

Sin embargo p.ej. en el ebuild de gnome-settings-daemon-3.10.4 se puede leer al final :

```
   if use openrc-force; then

      ewarn "You are enabling 'openrc-force' USE flag to skip systemd requirement,"

      ewarn "this can lead to unexpected problems and is not supported neither by"

      ewarn "upstream neither by Gnome Gentoo maintainers. If you suffer any problem,"

      ewarn "you will need to disable this USE flag system wide and retest before"

      ewarn "opening any bug report."

   fi
```

asi que ya sabéis  :Wink: 

creo que los principales problemas de no usar systemd con gnome son que todo el tema de gestión de usuarios se va al carajo (gnome requiere logind, ya no soporta consolekit que yo sepa ) y que se va al carajo tb. la gestión de energía desde la ui ( suspender, apagar, hibernar, etc)

Que por cierto, corrijo algo que puse arriba :

 *Quote:*   

> Así que yo diría que antes de sacar conclusiones y dejarse llevar por todo el ruido que hay alrededor de systemd lo mejor es probar ambos y comparar. Es lo bueno que tiene esto : que tienes opciones para elegir ( siempre y cuando no uses gnome)

 

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

parece que al final el futuro será systemd... y distribuciones como archlinux ya usan systemd por defecto, ademas gnome usa como dependencia a sustemd. 

ahora como hacen los de ubuntu con su upstart y gnome? migrarán a systemd?

----------

## natrix

Parece que el fenómeno systemd no solo llegó a ubuntu sino a todo debian. Encontré estos links:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYwMDQ

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYwNDE

----------

## ensarman

interesante... buena infoi natrix, no es solo un fenómeno, será una tendencia, facil que en un futuro no muy lejano Gentoo también usará SystemD en su instalación por defecto

----------

## gringo

pues ojalá no, lo ideal sería que durante la instalación pudieras elegir que init quieres. Quiero decir, estaría bien tener stages sin un init "de serie" y que el usuario decida que es lo que necesita, al igual que puedes hacer con el cargador, el logger, kernel, etc.

No era gentoo = personalización ? 

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

claro, como se hace ahora xD en el handbook te dice que si quieres usar systemD te vayas a la wiki xD 

lo que puede pasar es que la instalación sea con systemd porque es la mas compatible, pero si quieres usar OpenRC te desvíe a otro método de instalación.

aunque la forma de trabajo entre openRC y SystemD son super diferentes entre si

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> claro, como se hace ahora xD en el handbook te dice que si quieres usar systemD te vayas a la wiki xD 

 

no, ahora mismo los stages vienen de serie con openrc, lo que quiere decir que además de tener que instalar systemd tienes que desinstalar openrc y hacer limpieza.

no es para que le quite el sueña a uno pero si no viniera nada de serie en el stage te ahorrarías trabajo extra. Por eso digo que lo mejor sería ( en mi opinión desde luego) que no viniera ningún init en el stage.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

pfff... acostumbrado al Facebook, busque un botón "me gusta" xD

pero en eso tienes razon... si el stage3 viniera sin un init por defecto seria mas facil personalizar, de hecho eh visto como muchas personas tienen que cambiarse openRC a systemd

----------

## gerezm

Lo tengo en Archlinux en una netbook y  la verdad que no me gusto nada se pasaron la filosofia KISS por ahi abajo ... me contecto a una red y  luego cuando llego a mi casa me contecto a la mia no me la reconoce, supuestamente viene asi de "fabrica" sin toquetear ni nada,  deberia andar lo mas bien, pero no,  tengo que meter manito a ver que pasa ...  La unica ganancia es velocidad de inicio en el boot nada mas.  

Tiene muchas opciones que no usaria en una netbook, y no se la puede quitar por como dicen ahi arriba es un mostruo. podria desintalarlo e instalar sysvinit pero Arch ya no es lo que era antes. 

Perdon por el descargo  :Smile: 

----------

## Frikiman34

A mi me gusta más OpenRC porque se me hace más fácil de usar (es prácticamente igual que el init original que usaba en Debian 6)   :Razz:  , pero no noto ninguna diferencia de velocidad entre Systemd y OpenRC (Se supone que systemd es más rápido????)

----------

## natrix

Cuando realice la migración en mi máquina el booteo se hizo más rápido, pero el tiempo ganado no justificaba la migración. Cuando averiguaba más sobre tema comparación y rendimientos encontré esto:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Comparison_of_init_systems

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NXMmHYNYfA

----------

## ensarman

Archlinux es mas rápido después de la migración a SystemD, pero realmente sysvinit es mas simple KISS que SysyemD 

las cosas tienen que evolucionar y lastimosamente no hay alternativa KISS a Systemd.

las comparaciones que colocó natrix dicen mucho...

----------

## amulet_linux

Me llama la atención que la mayoría usamos Systemd, y bueno, aunque con algunas pequeñas dificultades, lo conseguí

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Acabo de encontrar un hilo interesante, con algunas verdades y otras que no lo son tanto: http://blog.desdelinux.net/systemd-vs-inteligencia/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%253A+UsemosLinux+%28Usemos+Linux%29

----------

## ensarman

Wow. Me causó una fuerte impresión ese artículo. Insta a dejar de lado a systemd que realmente está acaparando todas las distribuciones de Linux. 

Ahora una pregunta: systemd no está bajo una licencia libre de tal manera que se pueda hacer un fork?

----------

## gringo

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> Wow. Me causó una fuerte impresión ese artículo. Insta a dejar de lado a systemd que realmente está acaparando todas las distribuciones de Linux. 
> 
> Ahora una pregunta: systemd no está bajo una licencia libre de tal manera que se pueda hacer un fork?

 

no se trata de "forquear", con eso lo único que haces es tener el mismo código pero con otro nombre. 

se trata de que systemd es el maligno y debe arder en el infierno.

en fin y ahora en serio, systemd va en contra de la filosofía linux en muchos sentidos, eso es obvio y nunca se ha negado que yo sepa.

Yo soy el primero al que no le gusta demasiado pero los hechos son que las distros han elegido systemd aparentemente por una cuestión técnica, no politica, que es como debería funcionar el desarollo de software en mi opinión. 

Si una cosa ha conseguido systemd y que no ha conseguido nadie hasta la fecha es la unificación de un sistema base, tanto que ya realmente yo ya no lo considero un init a secas si no mas bien una plataforma.

El "marketing" ha ayudado mucho tb. por lo que he leído, quiero decir, Pottering lo que ha hecho es "simplemente" crear un software que responde a peticiones que otros desarolladores tienen desde hace años. Esto y el hecho de estar amparado por Redhat son las raíces de su éxito creo yo.

la realidad es que, nos guste o no, systemd ha ganado "la guerra de los inits" sobre todo después de la sorprendente adopción de Debian y no me extrañaría que en breve viniera de serie en todas las distros habidas y por haber.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

el artículo habla de la siplicidad de los linux con sysv y que cada distro hacia su propia version de sysv para que funcione de acuerdo a lo que necesita. de hecho OpenRC se basa en en sysv, es una modificacion de sysv para gentoo...

ahora como systemd ah ganado la guerra de los inits, se puede hacer forks de este para adaptarlo a las necesidades que uno desea, si bien es cierto que es comple pero MUY complejo, tanto que es muy dificil comprenderlo por completo, ¿se puede modificiar para que no lo sea? se supone que en eso se basa la libertad del software...

----------

## gringo

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> ahora como systemd ah ganado la guerra de los inits, se puede hacer forks de este para adaptarlo a las necesidades que uno desea, si bien es cierto que es comple pero MUY complejo, tanto que es muy dificil comprenderlo por completo, ¿se puede modificiar para que no lo sea? se supone que en eso se basa la libertad del software...

 

a grosso modo creo que hay dos problemas fundamentales con systemd :

1 - sus desarolladores son una panda de cretinos a los que no les importa el resto del ecosistema linux. Creen que tienen la solución para todo y se mueven y actúan como tal.

2 - systemd es un monstruo que quiere hacerlo todo ignorando todo lo que ya existe, lo que va totalmente en contra de lo que históricamente se supone que debe ser la programación en el mundo unix/linux.

el fork podría solucionar el punto 1 pero no el punto 2. 

La solución al punto 2 no es un fork, es una reescritura por completo de systemd o lo que sería lo mismo, crear un proyecto nuevo que al final poco tendría que ver con systemd.

Por eso digo que creo que un fork no es la solución aunque si desde luego es perfectamente viable hasta donde yo sé.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

Estuve navegando por internet y me encontré con este articulo escrito por un "Probrecito Hablador", pues si en barrapunto:

http://barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=14/09/04/0832256

que habla que se esta gestando una campaña de boicot contra systemd, pero mejor lean la página:

http://boycottsystemd.org/

ahí se encargan de exhibir todos los puntos negativos de systemd, en fin este tema esta dando mucho que hablar... en esa página hay muchos de los argumentos de gringo y mas, pero también hay otras opiniones que  resaltar, en especial una opinión muy neutra de otro "pobrecito hablador" XD la cual me gustó:

 *Quote:*   

> Nuestro SysV de toda la vida es antiguo. Ubuntu hace upstart. Upstart es libre y suficientemente bueno pero Canonical le pone una clausula de colaboración en la que básicamente se queda con el copyright de las contribuciones, lo que no gusta a la gente porque una cosa es MySQL y otra es un sistema de arranque.
> 
> RedHat (Lennart Poettering y otros) terminan por hacer una alternativa llamada Systemd. Systemd ya no es sólo un sistema de arranque, sino que se dedica a absorber otros elementos de Linux. Esto es bueno y malo. Es malo porque rompe la filosofía Unix de hacer sólo una cosa bien, se vuelve complejo, más crítico y es específico para Linux. Es bueno porque incrementa la integración, las funcionalidades, velocidad. Y además provocará una unificar todas las distros Linux.
> 
> Todas las distros se pasan a Systemd menos Debian y ubuntu. Gnome decide dar sólo soporte a systemd, lo cual posiblemente tiene mucho que ver con el enfrentamieno Gnome-Canonical. Debian vota si pasarse a systemd o quedarse con SysV o con upstart. Despues de discusiones acaloradas, gana por votación Systemd. Canonical dice que hay que "saber perder" y que como debian se pasa a systemd, ellos los seguirán.
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

he encontrado esto leyendo en phoronix -> http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

La realidad es que hay muchas formas de encontrar una solución. Gracias a que esto es software libre.. hay la libertad de hacer cosas como estas

 interesante. Ese tema de uselessd

----------

## JotaCE

Que puedo decir, estoy acostumbrado a usar openrc, systemd tiene detalles practicos buenos, pero no me gusta la idea que gnome tenga el requisito de usar systemd,

Por que no se puede usar Gnome3 con openrc?

Creo que eso último es una limitación para los usuarios linux

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Por que no se puede usar Gnome3 con openrc?

 

porque a los de gnome no les da la gana, han integrado la gestión de usuarios y gestión de energía exclusivamente para systemd.

dicho esto, hay una USE openrc-force ( hardmasked - en los ebuilds gnome-shell y gnome-settings-daemon) que en teoría permite usar openrc. 

Ni idea de si funciona o no porque nunca he probado.

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

[quote="gringo"]

 *Quote:*   

> porque a los de gnome no les da la gana, 

 

Algo asi me pareció....

 *Quote:*   

> hay una USE openrc-force ( hardmasked - en los ebuilds gnome-shell y gnome-settings-daemon) que en teoría permite usar openrc. 
> 
> Ni idea de si funciona o no porque nunca he probado.

 

Probemos?

 *Quote:*   

> saluetes

 

Saluetes!

----------

## papu

bueno tras unos meses con systemdb he vuelto a poner openrc  :Smile:  asi que mi voto sería para él , no recuerdo a quien voté quizas fue a sys xDD aunque da igual, prefiero asi , no me beneficia en nada el systemdb y no me da sensación de control ni me mejora demasiado la velocidad lo que me tarde en iniciar es el sistema grafico, el inicio y reinicio me va más o menos igual.

----------

## luispa

En mi caso ni systemd ni udev, sino el fork de eudev de Gentoo, mi razón está en que prefiero esperar a ver que sale de la "oposición de Linus" a Systemd. Independiente de quién tenga razón, me parece mal consejero para el bien de todos este enfrentamiento, así que mientras que no se aclare prefiero esperar.

Mis 2 centavos en cuanto a systemd en sí: Solo por la velocidad de boot cambiaría ahora mismo. El resto de funcionalidades no me parecen ni mejor ni peor, al final es otra forma de hacerlo, aunque sí me parece invasivo y un poco estilo "windows" eso de trabajar en binario. 

Llego un poco tarde a este hilo pero tengo curiosidad si ha evolucionado en algo el tema de Linus y su oposición a systemd... 

Saludos

Luis

----------

## natrix

No sabía que Linus estaba tomando cartas en el asunto systemd, es cierto eso? alguien sabe en que anda?

----------

## gringo

 *natrix wrote:*   

> No sabía que Linus estaba tomando cartas en el asunto systemd, es cierto eso? alguien sabe en que anda?

 

lo único que he leído sobre el tema es ( y cito a Torvalds ) :

 *Quote:*   

> "I don't actually have any particularly strong opinions on systemd itself. I've had issues with some of the core developers that I think are much too cavalier about bugs and compatibility, and I think some of the design details are insane (I dislike the binary logs, for example), but those are details, not big issues."

 

si es cierto que a menudo se puede leer en la lkml a Torvalds cagándose en los mantenedores de udev ( y por ende en los de systemd).

saluetes

----------

## Mercurioneo

Yo sinceramente intente migrar a systemd para instalar Gnome 3 y fue tedioso, además eche de menos openrc (posiblemente por mi falta de conocimiento sobre systemd). De momento sigo con Openrc y con kde4, lo he personalizado a mi gusto y estoy muy contento con kde y eso que era reacio a cambiar. Ademas KDE5 ya está aquí y hablan maravillas de el, así que supongo que una vez esté más estable migraré a kde5. Ya pensaré en systemd cuando haya mas documentación sobre el tema en el handbook de gentoo, si es que deciden ponerla.

Saludos.

----------

## Arctic

En otras distribuciones también saltaron chispas entre algunos desarrolladores por este tema (con abandonos incluidos), a mi de systemd lo único que me gusta es la velocidad de incio del sistema, discrepo con gringo en una cosa, uso SSD y el cambio de velocidad de openrc a systemd en velocidad de arranque es drástico, al menos en mi caso. El hacer un script de inicio con openrc es muy sencillo, ahora con systemd ............. 

Pero no sólo systemd, la iniciativa de Ubuntu con Mir tampoco ayuda, este tipo de discrepancias entre distribuciones y desarrolladores no son nada beneficiosas, sólo hay que ver el pollo que hay montado con ffmpeg y libva, en el que todos salen perdiendo .......... Tampoco me gusta el órdago de gnome con systemd, aunque sinceramente no lo uso desde que saltaron a la versión 3. Cualquier fork me parece mas utilizable. 

Salu2

----------

## MrBrutico

Hola, yo he usado Systemd en Arch  y Openrc en Gentoo, y sin duda me quedo con Openrc. De momento no me ha fallado y no es tan quisquilloso como Systemd, es que la rapideza no lo es todo.

----------

